# Empire Ken and other Royal Mail Ships



## Roger

Any of you good ole boys around that sailed on the Empire Ken. I would like to get in touch with you. I was bathroom steward during the Suez crisis back in 56.Johnny Everett was with me.Tiny Gladhill. Giant of a man was Chief Steward. Before that sailed on her to Hong Kong. Great ship with real mates..
Also sailed on "Alcantara" for three years and "Andes" when she started cruising. Hope to hear from some old mates.


Roger Rogers


----------



## Terry Adams

Hi Roger I was on Alcantara 1954 as Sen.Eng.Stwd.and Andes 1954,1962, Aragon 1961 various E class,Y class and finally Loch Avon as 2nd.Stwd.then back to T class as Chief Stwd.and left Royal Mail in 1967 when Furness took over and I also new Tiny.


----------



## Roger

Terry Adams said:


> Hi Roger I was on Alcantara 1954 as Sen.Eng.Stwd.and Andes 1954,1962, Aragon 1961 various E class,Y class and finally Loch Avon as 2nd.Stwd.then back to T class as Chief Stwd.and left Royal Mail in 1967 when Furness took over and I also new Tiny.


Nice to hear from you Terry. In 1954 I was pursers Boy. Main job to print and deliver the newsheet. Great little job. Stayed two years until they got wise I was 18 and a half. £10-12-6d a month. Tips as pursers bor about £150 a month. Thats when I joined the Ken, going back for the Alca,s last few trips in the meal bar with Joe Ferando. Stay well terry
Roger


----------



## Charles King

Was a AB aboard the Almanzora 1944-45. Wondered if you are aware of anyone who you know of who served on her during this period. Charles King


----------



## Terry Adams

Roger,Sorry for the late reply but my brother got his hands on my computer
and deleted all my records including my email address.I do remember those days very well and miss them as they will never come back,hard work and good runs ashore still we had an oportunity that will never come around again.
If you want to chat my number is xxxxx xxxxx.Cheers,Terry
Please use private messages to exchange telephone numbers.This is a public site.


----------



## fredav1

Can someone refresh my memory. I was on a RMS ship which I thought was the Andes but if Andes was a passenger ship then I was wrong. The one I was on was a cargo boat & had a similar name. It would be about 1956/7. We went to La Guira in Venesuela and to the Maracaibo Lakes. 
Thanks Fredav


----------



## fredav1

Memory has just kicked in, it was the Araby


----------



## BLADECHEF

My late farther waz ab on andes ,alcantara ,almazora his name waz tom webber from southampton


----------



## David Williams

*Alcantara*

Hi Roger.
I did just the one trip on the Alacantara,
from24/1/57 until 21/3/57.Not the best of
ships I sailed on,but by far the best for tips,
it was more like a local bus than a ship,she
was my last Big Boat,went back to tankers 
and cargo boats aftewr that.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## doreen rowhedge

Captain G D williams spent 7 years until 1946 with Royal mail Lines does anyone remember him 
Regards Doreen


----------



## Kanbe

Hi there
I have just read your post. I was a passenger on the Empire Ken in 1951 from Mombasa to Port Said where we transferred to the Empress of Australia. As soon as we cleared the reef did the ***** roll. Also called at Masawa in the Red Sea where it was so hot that the captain sailed at Noon leaving behind some of the troops that were supposed to board as they had not arrived on time - Memories


----------



## Taplow 1917

when I went to Cyprus in July 1957 it was aboard the Empire Ken which was being used as a troopship,us troops could only buy beer on the trip, but some good crew members got us the odd bottle of hard stuff,
I wonder if there is any crew members from that voyage still around?


----------



## John Rogers

There are some photos of the Empire Ken in my gallery,one was taken in the Red Sea.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

If anyone needs detailed movements of EMPIRE KEN just send a PM.

regards Roger


----------



## ChasH

*ChasH*



Roger said:


> Any of you good ole boys around that sailed on the Empire Ken. I would like to get in touch with you. I was bathroom steward during the Suez crisis back in 56.Johnny Everett was with me.Tiny Gladhill. Giant of a man was Chief Steward. Before that sailed on her to Hong Kong. Great ship with real mates..
> Also sailed on "Alcantara" for three years and "Andes" when she started cruising. Hope to hear from some old mates.
> 
> 
> Roger Rogers


I worked by the Ken, Alcantara, Fowey, Orwell, and Sailed on the Andes 3 times, first in 61 AB, i think the Windrush caught fire off of Gib


----------



## DanielaTaylor1

Hi

My late Grandfather sailed on the Empire Ken to Suez. I was wondering if anybody knew him or knows of anyone who could possibly know him.

I would love to know more as I didnt have the chance to ask him anything as he passed a few years ago after having Dementia for a number of years. 

His name was John Ford.. He was born 06.04.1936 and was from Guildford, Surrey, England.

If anyone has any information I'd really appreciate a private message or a reply. 

Thanks
Daniela.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
I believe this is your man.
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8387433
This would be his "Seamans Pouch"
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C14990

To find all of the vessels he sailed on you need to find his* FORM CRS10*
If anywhere it should be here.
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10990577

Your best bet is to visit Kew yourself and examine both do***ents.
If you need help concerning the protocol at TNA, just shout.

regards
Roger


----------



## manistee

*Empire Ken 617450*

I joined the Empire Ken 23-08-1955 in Southampton. We went to Cyprus and Picked Army officers and their wives up. They were on the ship for a cruise. Left Cyprus and called at Port Tewvic where we picked up load of Mauritous pioneer corp and took them down to Mauritous. On the way back we called at Cyprus and dropped the officers off. Then we call at Tripoli and picked some Hussars and Brought the back to England.
I remember the chief steward, he must have been over 20 stone He served up Irish stew in the middle of the red sea. I was in the engine room. Any one remember that trip? My name is Dick (Richard)


----------



## Michaelhoar

I’ve just found a photo of my late father and on the back it says “on the Empire Ken” trying to learn a bit more about his military career. The photo would have been around 1952-55. I know he was on the Empire Pride in 53. His name was Fred Hoar and he passed away in 2003 aged 69 follow complication with heart surgery. Born and bred in Thornhill and Sholing in Southampton.

Be good to hear from anyone who might have known him.


----------



## David Williams

*Alcantara and EMPIRE ORWELL*



ChasH said:


> I worked by the Ken, Alcantara, Fowey, Orwell, and Sailed on the Andes 3 times, first in 61 AB, i think the Windrush caught fire off of Gib


I did just the one trip on the ALCANTARA,but
I did nine trips on the EMPIRE ORWELL,happiest
ship I sailed on.Started off as Crew Mess Steward
then Leading Hand Steward then Officers Mess Steward
with the grand title of !st Messroom Steward,one of
the best jobs I had at sea.
Dave Williams


----------



## Stephen Carey

Taplow 1917 said:


> when I went to Cyprus in July 1957 it was aboard the Empire Ken which was being used as a troopship,us troops could only buy beer on the trip, but some good crew members got us the odd bottle of hard stuff,
> I wonder if there is any crew members from that voyage still around?


I was a passenger on Empire Ken to Cyprus from Southampton. My father was in the Army, I was around 9 years of age so it would have been 1955. We disembarked at Famagusta - now a ghost town... We lived in Limassol in a private house and then a hiring before moving to Berengaria Village Camp, which I revisited many years later when I was in the Merchant Navy. I checked on Google Earth the other day, and could trace my way from the main gate to our school to our house, though the house itself has been demolished. Most of the others are still standing but seem in a bad state of repair. We returned from Cyprus on Dunera of British India, which company I later joined as an Engineer Cadet.


----------

